# Erik Akkersdijk - The Megaminx



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 29, 2008)

While, I've been looking at these records for a long time and since then, many new cubers have popped up that have been good at different things. Like Kazuhito Iimura, who did a Sq-1 sub-15 average of 10, and Tomy (yes I know he's been here for a while, but he hasn't been cubing for years [I think]) who is really good at OH, and Yu, who has come and conquered many different events.

Back to the thing about the records, the records are Erik Akkersdijk's Megaminx. Now I know that Erik broke his own record this year, but no one has beaten Erik at Megaminx yet. Does anyone think someone will pop up and take the Megaminx record from Mr. Akkersdijk?


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm placing my money on Stefan  And also Japan. They seem to have one specialist in every event. I bet they even have the world's fastest Skewb solver or something.

By the way, you spelled Erik's last name wrongly, twice.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

But he got it right in the title xD
Anyway. I keep hearing about a handful of certain solvers who have beaten Erik's WR average at home. But, so far it seems all talk. I think at the moment, Erik is more likely to break his own record again. But its only a matter of time before a competitor comes along, I think. Just not right now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 29, 2008)

Nakaji recently got his hands on Mefferts megaminx. watch out.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> I'm placing my money on Stefan  And also Japan. They seem to have one specialist in every event. I bet they even have the world's fastest Skewb solver or something.
> 
> By the way, you spelled Erik's last name wrongly, twice.



Sorry I wasn't paying attention to my typing, thanks for the correction  I also put my money on Japan, let's hope that some other country keeps at least one even away from them. 

To everyone: One day a new cuber will come along that dominates all, and I'm not talking sub-45 on 4x4 and sub-10 on 3x3, i'm talking sub-7 on 3x3 and sub-1 on 5x5. If that happens, every country should have a multiple cubers specialized in each individual event.  (Sounds like I'm preparing for the end of the friggin world xD)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, because a new megaminx will cause his times to go down nearly 15% magically.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont think theres anything better than my PVC minx. i've tried a mefferts and it's like the same + tiles [and they dont even have those now ]


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> But he got it right in the title xD
> Anyway. I keep hearing about a handful of certain solvers who have beaten Erik's WR average at home. But, so far it seems all talk. I think at the moment, Erik is more likely to break his own record again. But its only a matter of time before a competitor comes along, I think. Just not right now.



i believe that they've beaten Erik's WR, but Erik has also beaten his own WR at home. in case youve never noticed, Erik doesnt like posting his UWR's or bragging about his PB's. I dont even know if he is practicing megaminx anymore, since his other WR's are the ones in danger. if someone comes close to his record or even breaks it, he will train for minx and take it back.



waffle=ijm said:


> Nakaji recently got his hands on Mefferts megaminx. watch out.



I have heard that Tomy is very good at megaminx. 



ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I dont think theres anything better than my PVC minx. i've tried a mefferts and it's like the same + tiles [and they dont even have those now ]



have you tried a properly modded meffert's minx?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

PVC?
PVC = chinaminx?
Or what? As far as I know there's Chinaminx's and Mefferts...but obviously, I could be wrong.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> PVC?
> PVC = chinaminx?



no, its something new:

http://www.cube4you.com/catalog_16.html

it also appears that mefferts has come out with a stickered minx


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 29, 2008)

The PVC minx actually is pretty good.

Nakajima said that he will start practicing a lot. With as fast as he improves, I wouldn't be surprised if he started to get right up there.


Someone said Stefan. No offense to Stefan. But I really don;t see him dropping 20 seconds.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think Drew's minx could help Erik get down to 50 seconds, but somewhere very close to sub-1.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think stefan is training megaminx either, but I also think that if he would put much train in megaminx he would be able to cut off 10 15 seconds or more and come closer to erik, I don't know if he could actual beat him but come pretty close should be possible
Also: his average is "just" 16 seconds beyond erik


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Someone said Stefan. No offense to Stefan. But I really don;t see him dropping 20 seconds.


Yeah, me neither. Lack of time, motivation and maybe "talent".

Oh and the guy suggesting Drew's megaminx is so much better should stop being stupid.


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 29, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Does anyone think someone will pop up and take the Megaminx record from Mr. Akkersdijk?



Yes, I think.
But I am not really objective...


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 29, 2008)

I used to speed-minx but i stopped. I was at about a 2.10-2.30 average and a couple sub 2 solves. I will start again soon. I think nakaji will get close. I say 1.30 in the next month.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 29, 2008)

right now he is just looking if his method is good and does 3:40 slow solving, so maybe like 2:30 fast turning I think, he still looks a lot in the F2L and extention as I would call it ^^


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

blah said:


> I'm placing my money on Stefan  And also Japan. They seem to have one specialist in every event. I bet they even have the world's fastest Skewb solver or something.
> 
> By the way, you spelled Erik's last name wrongly, twice.



Their best FMC solver isn't that great yet.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm placing my money on Stefan  And also Japan. They seem to have one specialist in every event. I bet they even have the world's fastest Skewb solver or something.
> ...



Which AsR is going to be broken at VA? 
Hopefully sub-30?


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Who's good enough to do sub-30?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Perhaps lucky scramble hopefully? Even if it's the hardest scramble ever, I'm confident that AsR would at least be tied.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Who's going to take the AsR?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



I am!
i am going to become a naturalized tibetan citizen and take the AsR, along with all the NR's MWUHAHAHA!

but really, i am rooting for mistarts(no offense fanwuq)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 30, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i am going to become a naturalized tibetan citizen and take the AsR, along with all the NR's MWUHAHAHA!



When Tibet becomes a recognized country, that is.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 30, 2008)

I will get it.
I didnt really practise and got sub 2 avg. 
I will get it.

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 30, 2008)

Umm........ do ANY of you know that Erik doesn't practice megaminx at all/ Also, chris brownlee is better than Erik, but just can never compete. Obviously erik's really good, but from what he's told me, has never had a sub-1 solve at home, and doesn't practice at all.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 30, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Umm........ do ANY of you know that Erik doesn't practice megaminx at all/ Also, chris brownlee is better than Erik, but just can never compete. Obviously erik's really good, but from what he's told me, has never had a sub-1 solve at home, and doesn't practice at all.



Who is this Chris Brownlee, and why can he not participate in competitions?


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2008)

He is just chris brownlee. He doesn't have time to compete really, he has a wife and like 4 kids (not sure, but I know it's several ) and a busy job. I know there are other people in similar situations.. Mike


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 30, 2008)

If he is so busy, how can he practise so much to be that good?


----------



## Neutrals01 (Sep 30, 2008)

> Who is this Chris Brownlee, and why can he not participate in competitions?



hmm.. I guess because he isn't free on the competition days? or there isn't any competition near the area he live? just guessing, because like my country also no official competitions here...  really wish there would be an official competition in my country or singapore(neighbour)...


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> If he is so busy, how can he practise so much to be that good?



When he has free time he can practice, but there isn't always a competition late after work, when the kids are in bed, so he can compete? Amirite?


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 30, 2008)

sure he can practise, but I think to be sub 1 in Megaminx it needs alot of practise.. Amirite? =)


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2008)

That really depends on the person, so people don't need much practise to get good at something. And he has been cubing a long time also.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 30, 2008)

Chris has gotten sub-1 on megaminx while not even being sub-20 on 3x3. Chris has also been doing this for a while, and is obviously very good. He has competed before, but that was back in like 05 or 04. Just because people have lives that prevent them from traveling across the country for a Saturday doesn't mean he's not good.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd be interested to watch Chris on video, is one available somewhere?


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmm.
http://strangepuzzle.com/download.php?videoName=3x3x3 ChrisBrownlee 32.43.wmv 

I think I have seen a video of him somewhere else too (youtube is my guess), but Im having trouble finding it again.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok I wasn't clear. I meant a video of him solving the megaminx. Preferably at least under 1:20 (faster is obviously better).


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > i am going to become a naturalized tibetan citizen and take the AsR, along with all the NR's MWUHAHAHA!
> ...



I'm glad someone caught that part of the joke, i was afraid it would be missed.



StefanPochmann said:


> Ok I wasn't clear. I meant a video of him solving the megaminx. Preferably at least under 1:20 (faster is obviously better).



i am also interested in seeing this. i believe that chris did it, but i want to see him solve, to see what his style is like. as far as i can tell, stefan, erik, and laetitia all have different styles. i am interested to see what chris looks like when he solves.


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok I wasn't clear. I meant a video of him solving the megaminx. Preferably at least under 1:20 (faster is obviously better).



You were clear, I was just saying that basically they are *no* videos of him. Next time we speak, I'll try to persuade him to take a video (if he has the ways and means!).


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Me too, actually. I want there to be some sort of competition and perhaps focus more to get something at least decent in OH and BLD. Then sometime after MistArts gets AsR, I'll take it. But if he DNFs, I'll gladly take it at VA.
I don't want to just barely beat 37 moves (current AsR and something around my current average (not best, best 3/5 was 33.), I hope to get at least sub35. It would be nice if we both sub-35.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 30, 2008)

they sell it for 100 bucks tho, i cant afford that!
ill just get a pvc for now


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



I suck at OH and BLD... You can beat me in that.


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone can beat him if they practice practice pratcice! That's what I believe for anything; anyone can do anything they can if they practice, practice, practice!. I found this with cubing, guitar, diablo (a type of yo-yo), school, and dance. I sucked at all of these when I started, now Im a hella lot better . Still gotta get betta at cubing, only been doing it for 3 months. And dance. Only one month >,<. and If you say dancing is retarted, in my class the guy to girl ratio is 9:1 DDD. Plus its fun.

PS: Respect Erik. He is the godly cuber .


----------



## TMOY (Oct 1, 2008)

My guess at what will happen:
- Erik will retain his WR for the next few months without practicing;
- Someone (Laetitia ? Stefan ? Bence ? One of the Polish minxers ? I don't know, any one of them could do this) will get a very good run at some competition and break his WR;
- Erik will start practicing to get it back, and his new WR will be unbeatable again.


----------



## Statical (Oct 1, 2008)

Maybe Yu Nakajima will break it? But i dont think thats possible for at least a short period as he has just gotten his new megaminx


----------



## TMOY (Oct 1, 2008)

The fastest 3^3 solevers are not necessarily the fastest megaminx solvers, these are two different puzzles. I am convinced too that Yu will soon be able to do much better on megaminx that what his slow motion video seems to suggest, but I am waiting to see what he actually does before saying he will get that quickly to the WR level...


----------



## Erik (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't get it. Nakajima can barely solve a megaminx and people are already speculating about breaking WR's?
Maybe it's just me but top cubers like Milan Baticz who also do megaminx didn't came any close so far, what does it make you think Nakajima will?
He's a good cuber no doubt, but already speculating about WR's....
And btw,
indeed I never practise minx.. maybe I should...


----------



## Escher (Oct 1, 2008)

erik, i really hope that you USED to practice minx. otherwise im giving up.


----------



## Erik (Oct 1, 2008)

yah I did a bit untill WC 2007


----------



## Paris (Oct 1, 2008)

and now you suck  only 1 sec to get a new WR in mean of 3 :|


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 2, 2008)

Too many Nakajima supporters >.< Nakaji is not the best at everthing! He may be really good at 3x3 and has improved very far in a short amount of time (1 3/4 years?) but I don't think he can take on ALL of the records. I mean, he did magic for a week for so and got sub-1, then just quit I guess. He can't keep up with all puzzles :3

P.S. - I think I repeated myself a few times in there xD


----------



## MistArts (Oct 2, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Too many Nakajima supporters >.< Nakaji is not the best at everthing! He may be really good at 3x3 and has improved very far in a short amount of time (1 3/4 years?) but I don't think he can take on ALL of the records. I mean, he did magic for a week for so and got sub-1, then just quit I guess. He can't keep up with all puzzles :3
> 
> P.S. - I think I repeated myself a few times in there xD



I don't think he can win two WC's in a row.


----------



## ROOT (Oct 2, 2008)

I think ive beaten stefan at megaminx right now, depends on if he can still get a sub 1:27 average. But my pb is still 1:08, which is a long ways from eriks pb. My guess would be chris brownlee if he gets the chance, if not him, i dont know of much more that can beat 1:01. Ill keep practising erik


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 2, 2008)

The think about Nakajima and why there is speculation, is he seems to get really good really fast at whatever he decides to practice. Got world class at BLD fairly quickly, was getting sub-20 averages on OH, sub-1 on Magic, sub minute with feet, sub-50 averages on 4x4, just got some sub-1:30 on 5x5. Since he said he is going to practice a lot, it seems that there is great potential for him to become a success at it quickly, as he has done so many times with other puzzles.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 2, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> The think about Nakajima and why there is speculation, is he seems to get really good really fast at whatever he decides to practice. Got world class at BLD fairly quickly, was getting sub-20 averages on OH, sub-1 on Magic, sub minute with feet, sub-50 averages on 4x4, just got some sub-1:30 on 5x5. Since he said he is going to practice a lot, it seems that there is great potential for him to become a success at it quickly, as he has done so many times with other puzzles.



He has a lot of "basic speed" but can he be good at FMC is the question...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 2, 2008)

There needs to be a cubing twitter where everyone can keep up with everyone elses times! That's a great idea! (well, duh, it's mine xD)

P.S. - I wonder if Nakaji is an "A" student?


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 2, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> P.S. - I wonder if Nakaji is an "A" student?



Well it seems like he wants to be an Architect, which requires for him to be good in art, math and science....hmm all rounder.

The fact that he seems to be improving at new events at such fast pace may suggest that he's a fast learner (that, or there's the other side of it--that he only does the puzzles the whole time and not homework. But I don't think that's the case. He probably does speed-homeworking lol).

Perhaps he can answer this question himself too.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 2, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> He probably does speed-homeworking lol



I wish I could do speed homeworking.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 2, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. - I wonder if Nakaji is an "A" student?
> ...




I think I read somewhere here that he does 2 hours of practice a day.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 2, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. - I wonder if Nakaji is an "A" student?
> ...



Architecture requires minimal math/science. Architectural/Civil Engineer is much more intensive.
And... grades are not really a measure of intelligence. I have colleges all over me and my GPA is a WEIGHTED 3.5, i'm 75th percentile in my class. My ACT is 33 though. Don't get stuck on the idea that all intelligent people have straight A's and all people with straight A's are intelligent.

This may be stereotyping, but this is just what I have observed.
From the several Chinese/Japanese students and families I know, it seems that their culture values a good work ethic more than most Western cultures do. Is this correct?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...


Why are you bringing up grades and intelligence when the discussion was about Yu being a fast learner and good cuber? 

And you are right about the "good work ethic". In general that is true. It becomes stereotyping when you expect individuals to follow that general pattern.

And it is not surprising that the WR-holder for 3x3x3 would be good at 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 because a big part of those cubes is actually a 3x3x3 solve. If you
a) can move the puzzle fast
b) are very fast on a part of the solution
c) practise a lot
it would be very hard not to be at least above average on that puzzle.

I also believe that anyone that practises a lot is capable of breaking the WR. I don't think talent has anything to do with that.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

Harris didn't mention grades, but Emerson was wondering if Yu was an "A" student, and this was based off the assumption that Yu is intelligent (which I'm not doubting, though I've never talked to him).
And I didn't really think it was stereotyping, but in today's world of PC, you can never be too careful.


----------

